# 2020 Cherokee County



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 20, 2020)

Who all is hunting cherokee county this year? We have been seeing a good bit of deer on our farm, one shooter was missed so far.


----------



## stubrew (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm a Cherokee guy. I saw numerous does on opening weekend, but have seen no bucks in the day time yet. They are starting to rub and scrape more on our farm now.


----------



## lildorris00 (Oct 20, 2020)

I am in South Cherokee.  I have a few shooters on camera but they have disappeared in the Oct lull.  Typically they show back up last of Oct first of Nov.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm in Waleska and have had a lot of activity around the house. Just in the last few days it has been very quite.


----------



## bowandgun (Nov 11, 2020)

North Cherokee here on the Pickens line.  Saw a few bucks moving this week even in the hot weather.


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 12, 2020)

It is not unusual for my bucks to go MIA in October but they normally come back to the corn by now.  I am barely getting 5-10 pics a day on corn when I typically have 100+.  I am ready for the acorns to try up.


----------

